# New hunters ruined my season.



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Well Steve it sounds to me like you need to move away from the parking lot if you don't want company when you are hunting. You aren't the only bad*** out there in the woods with a weapon. We wouldn't want to hear about something bad happening to anyone while they were hunting.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Ya get what ya pay for....


----------



## 82shortbox (Jan 6, 2017)

Years ago my brother in law and I were hunting up in the Pidgeon River Forest. Came back to truck for lunch. Head out after lunch and I settled in for the hunt. Ten minutes I see my brother in law out by the two track. Said some guy was sitting in his chair and would leave it there when he was done. We went over there and the guy was gone. Can't believe he stole the chair.


----------



## Kristine1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Steve seeks walleye said:


> Starting way back on oct 2 sitting in my double ladder stand with my 14yrold daughter. We were set up about an hour b4 daylight. Sometime around 730am (after 1st light) flashlights wander across the field and set up a pop up blind. Being thats its pub land and bow season, someone else being 120yds away wasn't a big deal. Annoyed that they came in so late, but it happens.
> 830am guy steps out of his blind and stands next to it for several minutes, im thinking maybe he has to pee, but he doesn't. Then he goes back into his blind and comes out with a gallon sized coffee cup and stands there again for another several minutes. Eventually a woman exits the blind and they wander about the area for several more minutes before the walk onto the woods, stomping and crashing around... talking loudly... scaring everything away that may have been out there, only to pop out of the woods 30yds infront of us. At which point I loudly shouted at them, the 1st time my daughter had heard me cuss at anyone b4. They quickly gathered their crap and left.
> The ignorance wouldn't have been so upsetting had they not known someone was out there. They had to park right next to my truck when they arrived late. They knew I was there somewhere but still thought it was ok to act like that...
> I would have another run in with this guy on the final night of muzzleloader season. This time I was late to the field, running out after work. I arrived about 3pm. Glassed the field hard looking for any sign of blaze orange and seeing none. Got to the tree I wanted to climb and waved my orange hat on end of my rifle up in tha air as high as I could hoping for a response and getting none. Once settled in the tree I saw the pop-up 50yds into the woods. No orange. Clearly not watching the field as I was planning so I stayed up. 1hr before dark, 5pm, I see him standing next to his blind in the woods. He is head to to blaze snowsuit... none on his blind mind you... I watched him stand there milling about for 10 mins or so before he took down the blind and slowly walked out of the woods and across the field... AT 515PM! No hurry, so must not have had an emergency call or anything like that. Never looked at me once so he never knew I was there... he left in magic hour again! Again ruining my hunt.
> ...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

PunyTrout said:


> Where the heck is William H Bonney when you need him?


I hear ya Puny. 

Used to hunt Middleville many moons ago, but that wasn't me that the OP was talking about, lol. Quite a few humorous stories about that place & the horseback riders during gun season. 

To the OP, that $h!t used to happen to me ALL THE TIME! 
Actually happened to me this gun season, got to my spot 1.5 hours before daylight and I couldn't even find a parking spot. :irked:
I went down the road, plopped down next to a tree & shot an absolute STUD right at daylight. 

The older I get, the less that stuff seems to bother me.


----------



## Kristine1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Find a more remote spot. Easy cheesy! There is a **** load of public land out there and some great spots if you are willing to work for it.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

William H Bonney said:


> To the OP, that $h!t used to happen to me ALL THE TIME!
> Actually happened to me this gun season, got to my spot 1.5 hours before daylight and I couldn't even find a parking spot. :irked:
> I went down the road, plopped down next to a tree & shot an absolute STUD right at daylight


I don't think anyone would buy Playboy if they were all words and NO PICTURES.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

This is why we hunt northern Michigan public land where there are deer but no other hunters.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

People getting off the couch and learning a new outdoor activity is one of my pet peeves, too! On public land, too, no less!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Head to the UP. You could get lost and never be found, or never see another hunter. 
I would rather see less deer than deal with other people.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> People getting off the couch and learning a new outdoor activity is one of my pet peeves, too! On public land, too, no less!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I looked everywhere for a couch out in the woods....


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Head to the UP. You could get lost and never be found, or never see another hunter.
> I would rather see less deer than deal with other people.


Best advice from the whole thread... Exactly how I feel about public land hunting..:coolgleam


----------



## Steve seeks walleye (Jan 16, 2018)

Ha, OP here... so many fingers pointing at me! Lol
1st: Don, as a Marine... you should know the only happy Marine is a bitching Marine.
2nd: I tried many spots, as I always do... some ass hat stole one of my stands though this year. Th incidents on Nov 14&15 as well as the stereo guy i was a couple thousand yards back into the woods. There's a field that's 450yds long, I was almost 3 times that distance deep and atleast that distance to the north. 
3rd: I have no problem with new people getting i to the sport. I actually encourage it but simple, common courtesy is nice. If u park next to someone, don't act like your the only ******* out there. Don't "scout" for deer in the middle of the season! I forgot to mention the clown who I watched walk through the woods around lunch time, i was actually getting ready to leave when I spotted him so I watched to see what he was doing. He would walk 4 or 5 steps then stop and squat for a few seconds and repeat. He walked right under me in my stand. I said, "pssst! Hey bro, what are u doing?" He said stalking! Omfg! Stalking ! Like he's in some bs Hollywood movie or something? 

Look, im pissed and upset about this season because when I get a day off work, get up earlier than if I were going to work, only to have any chance of success ruined by some moron who doesn't know what he's doing... its frustrating. To have it happen almost everytime I went out is Infuriating! Maybe I went about venting the wrong way and some of u are butthurt... sorry... unless u own a gold SUV... then...


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Middleville and yankee were the worst for me deer hunting.

I found less people and more woods in Allegan. Not sure if that's still the case but middleville especially seemed to have no where to just wander away from people, parking lots, trails and private land all too close to any spot I wanted to sit.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Steve seeks walleye said:


> He would walk 4 or 5 steps then stop and squat for a few seconds and repeat. He walked right under me in my stand. I said, "pssst! Hey bro, what are u doing?" He said stalking! Omfg! Stalking ! Like he's in some bs Hollywood movie or something?


That's actually called still hunting. You make it sound like he was rushing it. But, done slowly, it's the apex of hunting skill in the northern forest.

I hope you have a better time out there next season


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I like to hunt areas where there are few to no deer. Not many people around. Don't get harassed, and expectations are usually met.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey, Steve Seeks Walleye. If deer hunting is too stressful for you, why not seek Fall Walleyes, instead? Guys have been pounding them on Erie for a couple months, and I'm sure there are some great opportunities closer to you. And, if you happen to catch a huge fat hen, they release a lot better than deer you just shot. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Steve seeks walleye (Jan 16, 2018)

Nostromo said:


> That's actually called still hunting. You make it sound like he was rushing it. But, done slowly, it's the apex of hunting skill in the northern forest.
> 
> I hope you have a better time out there next season


I heard him from several hundred yards off. He was no sniper.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Steve seeks walleye said:


> I heard him from several hundred yards off. He was no sniper.


 But, at least he was out there trying.


----------



## Steve seeks walleye (Jan 16, 2018)

Nostromo said:


> But, at least he was out there trying.


yup he was... and ******* up anyone else who was out there. But hey good 4 him. Maybe I should have just dropped my thermos on his head from 40ft... would have made one of us feel better


----------



## Steve seeks walleye (Jan 16, 2018)

... am I way out of bounds here? You can not crunch and smash through the woods and stroll upon a deer like in Hollywood. It does not happen. Maybe a pine forest with soft needles on the ground. Maybe on a sunny afternoon if your walking the soft edge of a field. Not in a hardwood forest with leaves and sticks everywhere. All he did was waste my day. And your proud of him for trying? Smh


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Steve seeks walleye said:


> 1st: Don, as a Marine... you should know the only happy Marine is a bitching Marine.


Bitching is something I'm ok with, threatening to take aggressive action against anyone just because they don't do it your way is not, they have the same rights that you do.

There's a world of difference between the two. You clearly stated you were looking forward to another encounter with the individual or anyone else that dared invade your " private piece" of known public land. 
I'll stand behind what I typed in the above statement, respect is earned, not given.
You are clearly wrong in this case, and as a man and a fellow Marine, I would hope you have the "nads" to admit it, lest you give our brothers in arms here a bad name.

Do what you are comfortable with doing, I am comfortable with what I have typed. Semper fi


----------



## Jumbo82577 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dam 40 ft.


----------



## Jumbo82577 (Feb 18, 2011)

The things you see while hunting state land will definitely make you say Wow.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Steve seeks walleye said:


> would have another run in with this guy on the final night of muzzleloader season. This time I was late to the field, running out after work. I arrived about 3pm. Glassed the field hard looking for any sign of blaze orange and seeing none. Got to the tree I wanted to climb and waved my orange hat on end of my rifle up in tha air as high as I could hoping for a response and getting none. Once settled in the tree I saw the pop-up 50yds into the woods. No orange. Clearly not watching the field as I was planning so I stayed up. 1hr before dark, 5pm, I see him standing next to his blind in the woods. He is head to to blaze snowsuit... none on his blind mind you... I watched him stand there milling about for 10 mins or so before he took down the blind and slowly walked out of the woods and across the field... AT 515PM! No hurry, so must not have had an emergency call or anything like that. Never looked at me once so he never knew I was there... he left in magic hour again! Again ruining my hunt.


So when you were the one that got there late, was that gold suv already parked in "your spot"? Sounds to me like you infringed on his hunting, because you already knew from earlier in the year that he'd be out in that popup blind. What are the odds that this guy knows what your vehicle looks like as well?


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Jumbo82577 said:


> Dam 40 ft.


That's an impressive shot! He'd have to toss that thermos 20 or 30ft up before it fell back down from 40ft to hit this poor guy in the head. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I guess a Thermos would be better than a unexpected light smelly rain!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

It seems like the OP has been dwelling on this and giving how his season was ruined by everyone else a tremendous amount of time and thought. I'm surprised he never thought to try hunting an area with far less people, they're not that hard to find.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Steve seeks walleye said:


> yup he was... and ******* up anyone else who was out there. But hey good 4 him. Maybe I should have just dropped my thermos on his head from 40ft... would have made one of us feel better


If you're telling us you hunt from 40 feet, eyeballing distance isn't your strong suit. Maybe you weren't as far from the road as you thought either.


----------



## PERCHGILL (Feb 19, 2012)

My experience with hunting highly-pressured public land for over four decades now. I have gone way back in the deep woods, in the hard-to-get-to areas, only to find that that is where there is a concentration of treestands, blinds, whatever. We’ve all read the hunting magazine articles explaining how you have to get “way back in” in order to find the big bucks trying to escape from the heavy hunter traffic. Well, I’ve been more successful by avoiding those hard-to-get-to areas, because, in my experience, that’s where most of the hunters set up. I also try to anticipate where & how the nimrods will “screw-up” my surroundings. Anticipating this factors into my scouting just as much as looking for rub lines, old scrapes, trails,etc. My personal result: hunting the easier to get to spots, letting the nimrods push deer to me, and shooting more deer. That’s just my experience, and only mine. Less effort, less frustration, and somewhat more successful. To each his own I guess.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

One of the best 8's I saw came out of a hard to reach areas. It all happened because I was running late on opener...real late. So made the choice to sit were I thought they might run out...sure enough. 
So IMO there is a method to your madness. As long as others do not think the same way. 



PERCHGILL said:


> My experience with hunting highly-pressured public land for over four decades now. I have gone way back in the deep woods, in the hard-to-get-to areas, only to find that that is where there is a concentration of treestands, blinds, whatever. We’ve all read the hunting magazine articles explaining how you have to get “way back in” in order to find the big bucks trying to escape from the heavy hunter traffic. Well, I’ve been more successful by avoiding those hard-to-get-to areas, because, in my experience, that’s where most of the hunters set up. I also try to anticipate where & how the nimrods will “screw-up” my surroundings. Anticipating this factors into my scouting just as much as looking for rub lines, old scrapes, trails,etc. My personal result: hunting the easier to get to spots, letting the nimrods push deer to me, and shooting more deer. That’s just my experience, and only mine. Less effort, less frustration, and somewhat more successful. To each his own I guess.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Steve seeks walleye said:


> ... am I way out of bounds here? You can not crunch and smash through the woods and stroll upon a deer like in Hollywood. It does not happen. Maybe a pine forest with soft needles on the ground. Maybe on a sunny afternoon if your walking the soft edge of a field. Not in a hardwood forest with leaves and sticks everywhere. All he did was waste my day. And your proud of him for trying? Smh



Yes, you are way out of bounds.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I feel personally attacked.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I only still hunt public ground.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

d_rek said:


> I feel personally attacked.


Well you do have a full orange suit...right ??? 
Better get a flag on top of that cammo blind. Or....get a full orange blind


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Steve seeks walleye said:


> ... am I way out of bounds here? You can not crunch and smash through the woods and stroll upon a deer like in Hollywood. It does not happen. Maybe a pine forest with soft needles on the ground. Maybe on a sunny afternoon if your walking the soft edge of a field. Not in a hardwood forest with leaves and sticks everywhere. All he did was waste my day. And your proud of him for trying? Smh


Steve, you're a Marine. You know someone can stalk deer (or people) in dead leaves and sticks and stay quiet right??? They should have taught you this... If you slide your feet instead of pick them up and put them down and slow any movement way down, the loudest sound will be a rustle unless you screw up. Hell, daylight is easy, it's much tougher to stay quiet on a moonless night. Maybe demonstrate this to them so they'll learn instead of charging a beach and going crazy on em?

Good luck from an old soldier. Welcome to the site Jarhead!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Biggbear said:


> If you're telling us you hunt from 40 feet, eyeballing distance isn't your strong suit. Maybe you weren't as far from the road as you thought either.


I was already thinking that when he said he was thousands of yards into the woods, and could tell a guy was at the same parking lot that he was playing music from. He said he was 3 times further back than a 450 yard field...that would be over 4,000 feet, over 3/4 of a mile. From nearly a mile away in the middle of the woods, you can tell a stereo is being played from one specific parking lot? Yeah ok.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Steve seeks walleye said:


> Starting way back on oct 2 sitting in my double ladder stand with my 14yrold daughter. We were set up about an hour b4 daylight. Sometime around 730am (after 1st light) flashlights wander across the field and set up a pop up blind. Being thats its pub land and bow season, someone else being 120yds away wasn't a big deal. Annoyed that they came in so late, but it happens.
> 830am guy steps out of his blind and stands next to it for several minutes, im thinking maybe he has to pee, but he doesn't. Then he goes back into his blind and comes out with a gallon sized coffee cup and stands there again for another several minutes. Eventually a woman exits the blind and they wander about the area for several more minutes before the walk onto the woods, stomping and crashing around... talking loudly... scaring everything away that may have been out there, only to pop out of the woods 30yds infront of us. At which point I loudly shouted at them, the 1st time my daughter had heard me cuss at anyone b4. They quickly gathered their crap and left.
> The ignorance wouldn't have been so upsetting had they not known someone was out there. They had to park right next to my truck when they arrived late. They knew I was there somewhere but still thought it was ok to act like that...
> I would have another run in with this guy on the final night of muzzleloader season. This time I was late to the field, running out after work. I arrived about 3pm. Glassed the field hard looking for any sign of blaze orange and seeing none. Got to the tree I wanted to climb and waved my orange hat on end of my rifle up in tha air as high as I could hoping for a response and getting none. Once settled in the tree I saw the pop-up 50yds into the woods. No orange. Clearly not watching the field as I was planning so I stayed up. 1hr before dark, 5pm, I see him standing next to his blind in the woods. He is head to to blaze snowsuit... none on his blind mind you... I watched him stand there milling about for 10 mins or so before he took down the blind and slowly walked out of the woods and across the field... AT 515PM! No hurry, so must not have had an emergency call or anything like that. Never looked at me once so he never knew I was there... he left in magic hour again! Again ruining my hunt.
> ...


Might be time to work on recon. , and evasion tactics.

People are people.
They are seldom in the woods with your interests in mind.
Just how it goes.

Part of your disappointment is you ruining your own hunts , by hunting site choices.
When you can observe other people , and how deer slide around them while you watch , you're hunting more effectively.
Connecting on a desired deer is another thing.
The balance you need to be more successful won't be by duplicating your recent hunts.
Up to you though.

Folks are still going to tromp the woods and fields. So will deer.
Be more like the deer in timely fashion. Based on accurate data gathered by recon..
Deer will slide around and or avoid hunters. Will you? It's an important part of the deal either way. Deer don't complain much. They just react according to conditions.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

If you post complaints on this site, be prepared for a response reminiscent of an IRS audit conducted by Monte Python and the National Enquirer. The locker room has little filter. 

All in good fun—6thMichCav


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I was already thinking that when he said he was thousands of yards into the woods, and could tell a guy was at the same parking lot that he was playing music from. He said he was 3 times further back than a 450 yard field...that would be over 4,000 feet, over 3/4 of a mile. From nearly a mile away in the middle of the woods, you can tell a stereo is being played from one specific parking lot? Yeah ok.


My wife can hear me muttering and bi----ng when I'm all the way out in the garage. Even she couldn't hear all that at 3/4 of a mile.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Steve seeks walleye said:


> Ha, OP here... so many fingers pointing at me! Lol
> 1st: Don, as a Marine... you should know the only happy Marine is a bitching Marine.
> 2nd: I tried many spots, as I always do... some ass hat stole one of my stands though this year. Th incidents on Nov 14&15 as well as the stereo guy i was a couple thousand yards back into the woods. There's a field that's 450yds long, I was almost 3 times that distance deep and atleast that distance to the north.
> 3rd: I have no problem with new people getting i to the sport. I actually encourage it but simple, common courtesy is nice. If u park next to someone, don't act like your the only ******* out there. Don't "scout" for deer in the middle of the season! I forgot to mention the clown who I watched walk through the woods around lunch time, i was actually getting ready to leave when I spotted him so I watched to see what he was doing. He would walk 4 or 5 steps then stop and squat for a few seconds and repeat. He walked right under me in my stand. I said, "pssst! Hey bro, what are u doing?" He said stalking! Omfg! Stalking ! Like he's in some bs Hollywood movie or something?
> ...


with this post you lost me respect.
Scouting is a year long thing for me.
it allows myself to see where others are hunting, and how the deer are behavior has change. i will scout whenever i feel like it.
Next, stalking is away of hunting, that many have lost the art of doing.
You are crying over seeing people on public land that is heavily used. Get over it. alot of times I will hunt from 9:30 to 3:30, for i work third. Guess what, the dnr dont give us special hours to hunt when we are normally awake.
Bet you also get mad at us small game hunters. Believe me the first time i hear a hunter in my area complain about them. I am out the next day at day break with my 22 in hand.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

A hunt ruined is one thing a season that is solely on you. 
Learn , adapt , persevere. You got 9 months to figure it out.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Real men hunt 50ft up. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

hunters, hunters, every where, n some inexperienced ones too, ya can't get away from them, after about 10 years of bow hunting late 60's, i saw my first bow hunter, awhile back, i took a long float 2nd week of nov, down the paint river (in the up) from just east of gogebic county to crystal falls i saw at least 20 hunters, a few years later i took a short float down the menominee river, n froze out, started dragging my flat bottom boat out n saw another hunter (glad to see him) he helped me drag my boat the rest to the way to the road, so steve seeks walleyes your just going to have to live with them, there's only going to b more, hell some day they may come in handy, to help ya drag that big buck, good luck n hang in there


----------



## carpetbagger (Jun 12, 2015)

So glad we sold all our parcels bordering public land. No regrets whatsoever!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Come on up to the Keweenaw. You can have all the quiet you could possibly want. Just make sure you bring a quad and a snowmobile because you will need one or the other.


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

I hunt state land exclusively and never have understood why people don’t have blaze on pop ups, especially on state land. I wear a blaze hat all thru archery to stay safe from squirrel guys. Has not affected my success at all. Don’t use pop up much but when I do I’m confident people will see me.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Why bother with a camp blind decorated with orange.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

“Friendly fire.”


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

Steve seeks walleye said:


> Ha, OP here... so many fingers pointing at me! Lol
> 1st: Don, as a Marine... you should know the only happy Marine is a bitching Marine.
> 2nd: I tried many spots, as I always do... some ass hat stole one of my stands though this year. Th incidents on Nov 14&15 as well as the stereo guy i was a couple thousand yards back into the woods. There's a field that's 450yds long, I was almost 3 times that distance deep and atleast that distance to the north.
> 3rd: I have no problem with new people getting i to the sport. I actually encourage it but simple, common courtesy is nice. If u park next to someone, don't act like your the only ******* out there. Don't "scout" for deer in the middle of the season! I forgot to mention the clown who I watched walk through the woods around lunch time, i was actually getting ready to leave when I spotted him so I watched to see what he was doing. He would walk 4 or 5 steps then stop and squat for a few seconds and repeat. He walked right under me in my stand. I said, "pssst! Hey bro, what are u doing?" He said stalking! Omfg! Stalking ! Like he's in some bs Hollywood movie or something?
> ...


Your viewing this all wrong. Use the "New hunters" to your advantage. You know they are going to spook deer doing things this way, so find escape routes and use their "Newness" to your advantage. Public land 101!


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> Why bother with a camp blind decorated with orange.


How many remember the very unfortunate accident when a young gal accidentally killed her neighbor, while he was in his ground blind, shooting at a deer on the run? It's your blind and your situational awareness. Pop ups pose an extra danger of not being seen as easy to move around as they are. Not so easy to see it at 300yds in that fence row over there and it's all about knowing what is beyond your intended target.


----------



## shooter (Feb 9, 2001)

Man ,everyone needs to smoke some weed.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I understand your frustration. I had alot more to say but hate these keyboard jockey's. We decided to buy land and do what we can to avoid this. All I can tell ya is head as far back in as possible. Use water to your advantage. Wear waders, hip boots to get away from others. Good luck. Hope you can find a spot that can avoid weekend warriors.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Steve seeks walleye said:


> when he finally notice the laser I was hitting him with...


Really? That would be a pretty serious issue with me....


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Jiw275 said:


> “Friendly fire.”


...or the fog of war. :lol:


----------



## Steve seeks walleye (Jan 16, 2018)

Right on


jigornot said:


> I hunt state land exclusively and never have understood why people don’t have blaze on pop ups, especially on state land. I wear a blaze hat all thru archery to stay safe from squirrel guys. Has not affected my success at all. Don’t use pop up much but when I do I’m confident people will see me.
> View attachment 628005
> 
> 
> ...


Right on! Pretty sure it doesn't matter how much u are wearing if you are in a blind and it isn't visible.


----------



## Steve seeks walleye (Jan 16, 2018)

ART said:


> Really? That would be a pretty serious issue with me....


I carry a laser pointer for just such cases. When they don't realize I'm there... instead of yelling or a bright flashlight. Its much smaller, lighter and less obnoxious. 
I was not hitting him with a crimson trace or anything like that.


----------



## Steve seeks walleye (Jan 16, 2018)

We


Steve seeks walleye said:


> I carry a laser pointer for just such cases. When they don't realize I'm there... instead of yelling or a bright flashlight. Its much smaller, lighter and less obnoxious.
> I was not hitting him with a crimson trace or anything like that.


 Have all been "that guy" who walked upon someone... thats not my beef this year... it happens... I'm not going to get all fired up again because I don't want to make the keyboard warriors feel they need to put down the natty and yell again. 
J/k gents, at ease... I'm over it now. Time to start next years planning.


----------



## Heehaw (Jan 4, 2021)

Planning your future hunts is the key. We are blessed with the amount of public land we have available in Michigan and seeking out as many spots as possible was my key to success when I hunted it. I can remember hunting 5 different counties in one week of vacation. Even if I didn’t get a deer I had the pleasure of seeing some of the most beautiful pieces of land out there.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

shooter said:


> Man ,everyone needs to smoke some weed.



Kinda wish I still could but I suffer from double C’s so I cant.


----------

